# Women in Copenhagen can now appear topless in public pools



## batanga (Mar 30, 2008)

> Victory for the Topless Front: Women in Copenhagen can now swim and walk around in public pools without their bikini tops
> 
> 
> Feminism some men may argue, has its downsides - particularly when it means they have to share the housework.
> ...


That's pretty cool for the guys too I bet.


----------



## TDM (Mar 30, 2008)

Just wait until the fat chicks show up. They'll be banning it in no time.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Mar 30, 2008)

organizedcrime said:


> Just wait until the fat chicks show up. They'll be banning it in no time.



agreed although it shouldve gotten pans when the fat dudes and their man titties were walking around topless 

but oh ya, im moving to Copenhagen, gonna watch n get me some Double D's


----------



## T4R0K (Mar 30, 2008)

I can already see a "cuties and bombshells only" sign on the door.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Mar 30, 2008)

i'll co-sign for that sign
all women over 170 lbs+ without plausible reason shouldn't go topless!


----------



## Rhaella (Mar 30, 2008)

Sort of interesting that a lifeguard would be comfortable grabbing a clothed breast but not an unclothed one.  If that's what was meant there at all.

Guys, I don't get why an obese woman wearing nothing on top would be worse than her wearing say... a really skimpy bikini.


----------



## T4R0K (Mar 30, 2008)

ZeroBlack said:


> i'll co-sign for that sign
> all women over 170 lbs+ without plausible reason shouldn't go topless!



And neither with bikinis. One-piece only for them.

But I'm actually a swimsuit fetishist, so cuties with one-pieces would be missed... Oh well, I'm not in Denmark, so I'll still have my favorite fetish around here in France.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2008)

ZeroBlack said:


> all women over 170 lbs+ without plausible reason shouldn't go topless!



Just shut the fuck up, please.

I'm all for this topless thing, but women shouldn't get angry if guys check them out. Honestly, YOUR TITTIES ARE HANGING OUT.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Mar 30, 2008)

Rhaella said:


> Guys, I don't get why an obese woman wearing nothing on top would be worse than her wearing say... a really skimpy bikini.



gah! dun remind me 
its bad enough i live in america


T4R0K said:


> And neither with bikinis. One-piece only for them.
> 
> But I'm actually a swimsuit fetishist, so cuties with one-pieces would be missed... Oh well, I'm not in Denmark, so I'll still have my favorite fetish around here in France.



agreed on 1st part
hurray for swimsuit fetishes!


Cell said:


> Just shut the fuck up, please.
> *
> women shouldn't get angry if guys check them out*.



ok n, daz true (2nd part)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2008)

Honestly, I don't understand why NF can't get through a thread with out fat bashing. Tsk tsk.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Mar 30, 2008)

im sorry but living in the US, i SEE the fatness everyday and as a workout junkie, it pisses me off 

also fat=unhealthy
n before someone calls me a hypocrite, being anorexic/bulemic/etc... just as unhealthy, I don't understand why people can't eat moderately and do simple workouts to stay in shape; not that hard

of course, I can always blame laziness


----------



## T4R0K (Mar 30, 2008)

Cell said:


> Honestly, I don't understand why NF can't get through a thread with out fat bashing. Tsk tsk.



Actually, I like chubbyness. But in swimsuits. So I'd be sad if they went topless. How do you expect me to feel good if I fondle bare skin instead of sexy lycra !?

*Declaration of a pervert*


----------



## ZeroBlack (Mar 30, 2008)

go PERVS! 
whoot!


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 30, 2008)

Women are allowed topless anywhere in my home province in Canada.  (Likely other provinces too.)  It's ridiculous... "allowed topless".  Why the hell can't people be nude in public?  It's strange to rejoice at the freedoms we have and have the odd restrictions seem to pass by unnoticed.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Mar 30, 2008)

because fanatical conservative religious fanatics will have a field day cause they'll feel that this type of thing will cause moral unrest, oh lordy lordy, I saw boobs today so im going to rape someone =/


----------



## -18 (Mar 30, 2008)

it's not new, but it's still a good news


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2008)

ZeroBlack said:


> im sorry but living in the US, i SEE the fatness everyday and as a workout junkie, it pisses me off
> 
> *also fat=unhealthy*
> n before someone calls me a hypocrite, being anorexic/bulemic/etc... just as unhealthy, I don't understand why people can't eat moderately and do simple workouts to stay in shape; not that hard
> ...



Untrue. It's not just people eating a ton of food. It's a mix of genetics, metabolism, how you eat, exercising and other things. A skinny man with a fast metabolism can eat tons of food and stay skinny. A fat woman with a slow metabolism can eat a salad and gain weight. Also, why is someone else's weight your business? If this is America, a person should have every right to weigh as little or as much as they want. Hell, studies have shown that fat people live longer than skinny people! Dieting hurts bodies and just makes your body better at keeping on weight. Being skinny and eating healthy does NOT make a person invincible! A person can be fat and still be healthy.

Before you try and argue about a subject, try learning about it first.


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 30, 2008)

"a Swedish group called Just Breasts"
fire the translator  they're called Bare Breasts

good for the women who want to show their breasts, but let's face it - the hot women won't.


----------



## T4R0K (Mar 30, 2008)

Grrblt said:


> "a Swedish group called Just Breasts"
> fire the translator  they're called Bare Breasts
> 
> good for the women who want to show their breasts, but let's face it - the hot women won't.



You mean, guys there will have to watch out for ol' saggy titted grannies ? EWWW, NASTY !!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 30, 2008)

Sounds like its time for a vacation to me.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Mar 30, 2008)

im referring to fat people who go out and eat hella load of McDonald's without a care in the world

fat people live longer eh but lets not forget the little things like diabetes (which affects fat people in droves) and other health related problems

if u want to be fat go right ahead, i won't join you. in fact in america, a lot of people eat what they want and weight what they want 

i never mentioned dieting, i said eating moderately as in for dinner one steak, some vegetables and a carbohydrates like rice, nice simple and filling, and maybe run for 30 mins, people will be a lot better off

where did i say being skinny and being healthy made someone invincible??? everyone on this earth will die eventually, and no human is invincible no matter how fat or skinny they are

and if being fat is so healthy ask the world's fattest man Manuel Uribe, weighting at 1,234 POUNDS! one human being, 
doctors said he wouldve DIED if he kept that weight and is now in the process of losing that weight
of course he can't walk and has to be carried via vehicle =/

does this look healthy to you?


----------



## Suzume (Mar 30, 2008)

Sure, it's legal, but how many women will _actually_ go topless?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2008)

ZeroBlack said:


> im referring to fat people who go out and eat hella load of McDonald's without a care in the world
> 
> fat people live longer eh but lets not forget the little things like diabetes (which affects fat people in droves) and other health related problems
> 
> ...



When did I say weighing 1,234 pounds was healthy?


----------



## ZeroBlack (Mar 30, 2008)

Cell said:


> When did I say weighing 1,234 pounds was healthy?



Quote- "If this is America, a *person should have every right to weigh as little or as much as they want*. Hell, studies have shown that fat people live longer than skinny people!"
straight from your fingertips

whoops im sorry he's mexican, that makes a big difference

wait y am i having an arguement on the internet over this =/???


----------



## Simulacrum (Mar 30, 2008)

This might be news if there weren't so many topless beaches, pools, bars or strip clubs already.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2008)

ZeroBlack said:


> Quote- "If this is America, a *person should have every right to weigh as little or as much as they want*. Hell, studies have shown that fat people live longer than skinny people!"
> straight from your fingertips
> 
> whoops im sorry he's mexican, that makes a big difference



I meant to a certain extent. It's common sense that if you can't even walk from how much you weigh, you aren't healthy. If you're so much into health, why don't you just do yoga and just eat raw foods? That's what many of the health enthusiasts I know say to do.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 30, 2008)

*Books ticket now*


----------



## ZeroBlack (Mar 30, 2008)

Cell said:


> I meant to a certain extent. It's common sense that if you can't even walk from how much you weigh, you aren't healthy. If you're so much into health, why don't you just do yoga and just eat raw foods? That's what many of the health enthusiasts I know say to do.



i do a lot of physical exercise and am going to be starting yoga next month,
i don't do raw foods, I eat moderate nutritious meal
and i've stayed in good shape, and now gonna starting building more muscle =)
=/

copenhagen, imma head over there this summer =D


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2008)

You could say that building muscles like body builders is unnatural.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 30, 2008)

ZeroBlack said:


> im sorry but living in the US, i SEE the fatness everyday and as a workout junkie, it pisses me off



move to South Beach, the lowest ratio of fat ugly beach going people in the entire US...and some of the most beautiful women ANYWHERE. And its topless


----------



## ZeroBlack (Mar 30, 2008)

actually that is unnatural
body builders have waaay too much muscle and all of that only serves to weight you down, imagine trying to run fast like that =/

i'm going for a slim yet muscular physique, you know they work out but they don't overdo it =)

hmmm, where is this South Beach?


----------



## lunar rainbow (Mar 30, 2008)

I bet a lot of guys are booking their tickets for Copenhagen right now.


----------



## fghj (Mar 30, 2008)

> One of their leaders, 22-year-old Ragnhild Karlsson, said: "We want our breasts to be as normal and desexualised as men's, so that we too can pull off our shirts at football matches."


But breasts are sexual.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2008)

fghj said:


> But breasts are sexual.



How so? Breasts original function is to feed babies.


----------



## Sexta Espada (Mar 30, 2008)

Why do people hate Europe? It's such an awesome place.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Mar 30, 2008)

lunar rainbow said:


> I bet a lot of guys are booking their tickets for Copenhagen right now.


u know it buddy



fghj said:


> But breasts are sexual.


a lot of things can be sexual, hell even feet nowadays are sexual (or where they around for even longer )

n people consider boobs sexual cuz u can suck them titties real good =D


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 30, 2008)

Hmm......

Flights to sweden........

I'll be back in a week.


----------



## Ketchups (Mar 30, 2008)

Tokoyami said:


> Hmm......
> 
> Flights to sweden........
> 
> I'll be back in a week.



Why aren't you flying to Denmark right away, since that's where Copenhagen is and all.


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 30, 2008)

Cell said:


> How so? Breasts original function is to feed babies.



Penis' original function is to pee


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2008)

Grrblt said:


> Penis' original function is to pee



Then why do men have semen? Penis is for disposing of bodily fluids as well as inseminating women.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Mar 30, 2008)

swimming with topless grannies?


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Mar 30, 2008)

According to another board those are the responsible for this. 



Kill with fire.

Anyway, they must make some rules about this.
Woman should be under 50 years old to do this and weight less than 170 pounds (like it was mentioned earlier).


----------



## ZeroBlack (Mar 30, 2008)

same with the vagina, well the peehole part but things have a lot of purposes, people just use them sexually, boobs were just tools to breastfeed babies, until some wise guy/girl was like omg look @ them double d's, gotta squeeze them +D

ahhahah @ denoter fan


----------



## Table (Mar 30, 2008)

I went to Copenhagen once


----------



## T4R0K (Mar 30, 2008)

@detonator fan : Wut's those ? I know a Danish girl, but she's not ugly (just, incredibly tall) !! 

She must be an exception...


----------



## colours (Mar 30, 2008)

So when are guys' dicks going to be able to hang out?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2008)

macabre said:


> So when are guys' dicks going to be able to hang out?



Some people could argue that since that's a sexual organ, you can't expose it. :\


----------



## d3l (Mar 30, 2008)

macabre said:


> So when are guys' dicks going to be able to hang out?



Then the whole thing would have come full circle, and the nudists would have taken over


----------



## ZeroBlack (Mar 30, 2008)

genitals shouldn't be exposed....i guess *shrugs*


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 30, 2008)

YES.
They should have made an exception:
Fat chicks.


----------



## RokubiFox (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## fghj (Mar 30, 2008)

Cell said:


> How so? Breasts original function is to feed babies.


don't ask me; they are


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 30, 2008)

Cell said:


> Then why do men have semen? Penis is for disposing of bodily fluids as well as inseminating women.



Why do breasts have highly sexually sensitive areas? Breasts are for nurturing the young... and sex.


----------



## Zhongda (Mar 30, 2008)

Alright!! Yes, i don't see why men don't have to wear tops but woman do. What's the difference? Woman having plumpier chests? So? I approve of this, i see it as a step closer to gender equality.


----------



## Zephos (Mar 30, 2008)

ZeroBlack said:


> *same with the vagina, well the peehole part* people just use them sexually, boobs were just tools to breastfeed babies, until some wise guy/girl was like omg look @ them double d's, gotta squeeze them +D
> 
> ahhahah @ denoter fan



Sweet, not only are you a stupid hormonal moron. But you don't know anything about female anatomy.
The loser circle comes full way round.

Maybe getting banned is good for you.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 30, 2008)

Sounds good to me. Asking why men like breasts is like asking why men like sex so much.


----------



## SENTINEL (Mar 30, 2008)

LOL..This thread reminds me of Nudeshroom.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 30, 2008)

Good. What's fair for a man is fair for a woman.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 30, 2008)

macabre said:


> So when are guys' dicks going to be able to hang out?



Lets get real here. Do you wanna be walking about and see some fat joeshmo with his cock just dangling out there?

It could go something like this. 

Your talking down the street and you see this hot chick and your like "damn!", and then as she passes by theres this fat 190 lbs 5 foot 3 hairy sweaty nasty mother fucker with his dick sticking out his fly! Then he looks at you and it grows! How would you like to deal with that situation?


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Mar 30, 2008)

> The only protest against the move came from lifeguards who said they had problems knowing what to hold when rescuing swimmers in difficulties.



Just a very silly rhetoric. I wonder how lifeguards are trained over there then?


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 30, 2008)

Ichiban-nin said:


> Just a very silly rhetoric. I wonder how lifeguards are trained over there then?



Eh if they have to give CPR to the girl, theres no avoiding em if they wanna do it right.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Mar 30, 2008)

Razgriez said:


> Eh if they have to give CPR to the girl, theres no avoiding em if they wanna do it right.



I was thinking retrieval from the water but CPR is a lot more difficult yes... hmm, maybe I should join the lifeguards there.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 30, 2008)

Ichiban-nin said:


> I was thinking retrieval from the water but CPR is a lot more difficult yes... hmm, maybe I should join the lifeguards there.



Touching an chick's boobies and kissing her. Sounds like 3rd base to me.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice side entertainment for people who go for the nobel awards eh?


----------



## PerveeSage (Mar 31, 2008)

Althought i absolutely positively love the idea of topless women at public pools, this move is doomed to fail. Women will start realizing it when the ugly fat women are topless, most likely being avoided and gagged at, wondering why the beautiful lean woman is getting all the attention. 

Its because pretty boobs instill sexual desire in males! duh!

Somewhere along the line fat ugly women are going to make a point out of this and shut it down. how unbonerific.


----------



## krickitat (Mar 31, 2008)

i dont think we should "free' womens breasts 

i just think that men should be required to cover their breasts as well 
that works for me 

and i love the comment fromt he lifeguards....uh so what do you grab when they are wearing clothes? just cause you pull her out of the water by her nipples does it really make a difference that she is wearing a top?


----------



## HedKandi (Mar 31, 2008)

We have those in Geneva, but it?s limited to just one end of the lake. I agree with their reasoning though- women should be able to walk around naked if they want to. Personally, I would never but I?d like to have the option dammit.


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Mar 31, 2008)

How does this de-sexualize women? If anything, it only objectifies them more because what are going to be the first two things men look at when a woman goes topless at a pool now?


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 31, 2008)

"Applauds"

I never understood why seeing a womans breast was considered so offensive. After all, it was the main feeding stations for the majority of us during our first years in life.


----------



## Aldrick (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't understand the fascination with breasts.



> If anything, it only objectifies them more because what are going to be the first two things men look at when a woman goes topless at a pool now?



So we should still have them remain covered?

That's pretty circular

Let the circle die slowly.


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Mar 31, 2008)

Aldrick said:


> I don't understand the fascination with breasts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, if that's your argument, why should we wear clothes at all? Men, take off your swim trunks and never wear clothes anywhere!


----------



## Aldrick (Mar 31, 2008)

What's wrong with that other than it would be cold?


----------



## fghj (Mar 31, 2008)

Aldrick said:


> What's wrong with that other than it would be cold?


Well in all cultures in history people were covering themselves, coincidence?


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 31, 2008)

fghj said:


> Well in all cultures in history people were covering themselves, coincidence?



I think you're just about to get yourself owned.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 31, 2008)

it'll be all fun and games until a fat chick shows up


----------



## E (Mar 31, 2008)

NO FAT CHICKS!


----------



## Watchman (Mar 31, 2008)

I can't believe someone hasn't come in here yet and gone on about how this will destroy society, create mass immorality, abstinence etc. etc.

I support this - because really, a woman's breasts are, as has been said, a part of the body used for feeding babies originally, not for sex. Someone earlier posted that breasts have sexually sensitive spots, but for some people, so do ears, and necks. Should we cover them up as well? 

A step towards making women less objectified is a good step in my opinion.


----------



## Trias (Mar 31, 2008)

HK-47 said:


> I support this - because really, a woman's breasts are, as has been said, a part of the body used for feeding babies originally, not for sex. Someone earlier posted that breasts have sexually sensitive spots, but for some people, so do ears, and necks. Should we cover them up as well?
> 
> A step towards making women less objectified is a good step in my opinion.



 Compare majority of man that think of breasts as sexual points to those who think of ears or necks as such. Yes, almost all men think of breasts as sexual points, while few do so for ears or necks. 

 No, I actually support his as well, if they want to do so, they should be allowed, but this will not do anything about the fact that breasts are sexual points. We do not only use vaginas and penises in sex. If we are to argue about primary usage, then I guess butts could be considered ass non-sexual as well, but guess what? They are sexual. If I see a couple of beautiful tits, I'll look at it and I am not going to listen crap about how rude that is -apparently, woman do like looking at hot topless male chest. 

 And no matter what you do, humans are objectified. In maternal societies, it's usually men that's objectified, while in paternal societies, it's usually women.

 In those countries, woman will be objectified no matter what you do.

 Give a woman a lolipop or ice cream and men will fantasize about a blowjob.
 Give a woman a shampoo and men will fantasize about shower sex.
 Give a woman a beer and men will not have to fantasize.
 Put a woman on car and men will think about having sex in car.
 Put a woman in a empty room and guess what? Men will think about having sex while putting woman's back to door. 

 People are always objectified, in various ways, about various things.


----------



## fghj (Mar 31, 2008)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> I think you're just about to get yourself owned.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Firstly, I was referring to the point about men walking with their dicks out.
Secondly, as far as I know, women in Africa etc still have to wear something on upper body, even if it's necklace or something.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 31, 2008)

fghj said:


> Firstly, I was referring to the point about men walking with their dicks out.
> Secondly, as far as I know, women in Africa etc still have to wear something on upper body, even if it's necklace or something.



That's why i was self censoring myself. Don't want no dicks outside of bathhouse afaik.

Yes there existed tribes where men did not cover their dicks. I don't know if they do exist still (because of silly religious shit).

Anyway. Jewelry etc is for the purpose of decoration unlike the most basal use for clothes which is cover and protection. The purpose is different and they're not compareable.


----------



## fghj (Mar 31, 2008)

O rly.

Besides, what fun would be boobs if you saw them all the time.


----------



## escamoh (Mar 31, 2008)

fghj said:


> O rly.
> 
> Besides, what fun would be boobs if you saw them all the time.


a constant source of fun


----------



## Byakkö (Mar 31, 2008)

Fuck yeah 


Of course, what will soon happen is fat chicks will flood in and they'll ban it again. Or, young girls will go topless and perverts will cause trouble and then it will be banned.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Mar 31, 2008)

rejoice                  ?


----------



## Hi Im God (Mar 31, 2008)

Women going topless has been legal in Ontario Canada in all public places for like 6+ years.  No one ever takes advatage of this though


----------



## Blue (Mar 31, 2008)

Personally I rather enjoy the mystery, and, god and King willing, the moment of unveiling in private.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 31, 2008)

That's awesome. It'll certainly keep the guys in the pool longer I bet.


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 31, 2008)

I'd like to go to that pool. 


> Just wait until the fat chicks show up. They'll be banning it in no time.


I _*am *_fat, and I agree with this.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 31, 2008)

Time to go to Europe

No fat chicks


----------



## Lullebulle (Mar 31, 2008)

Woo. I can't believe it took this long.

Any law that separates people from people is inherently bad and should be removed.


----------



## Masaki (Mar 31, 2008)

> Victory: Ladies in Copenhagen will now be allowed to swim and walk around topless in public pools



A victory for which gender?


----------



## Chiyo (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't want to de-sexualise my breasts...


----------



## Masaki (Mar 31, 2008)

Chiyo said:


> I don't want to de-sexualise my breasts...



Let me help you with that.


----------



## Get F*cked Stud (Mar 31, 2008)

Yay! Bewbs! :F


----------



## Cirus (Mar 31, 2008)

This is great and all, but the good looking women will not do it.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Apr 1, 2008)

cool. i always found it stupid that guys could run around topless and chicks couldn't way to go chicks!


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 1, 2008)

Vegeta. said:


> This is great and all, but the good looking women will not do it.



Tis sad yet true. A sensible and beautiful woman wouldn't just run around topless.


----------



## Denji (Apr 1, 2008)

Score one for the ladies. Score two for the men.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Apr 1, 2008)

Razgriez said:


> Touching an chick's boobies and kissing her. Sounds like 3rd base to me.



That would be 2nd base, my good sir.

-------------------------------------------------

Anyhow, I see this causing LOTS of problems at first, but eventually people will become used to it. I mean, I'd probably be hiding erections left and right. But if we get to a place where it's nothing unusual, this will probably be good for society.


----------



## Tinnii (Apr 1, 2008)

I have no probs with people who want to jiggle there boobs all over the place, but hell you won't be seeing me doing something like that in public


----------



## Enclave (Apr 1, 2008)

As the artical said, this has been perfectly legal here in Vancouver for quite some time.  I'm actually surprised it's not legal in more places.  Course we are a fairly liberal bunch here.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Apr 2, 2008)

Damn...I need to take a trip to Copehagen!!! I always wanted to go nude in public, and I feel like my "brownies" deserve some attention!


----------



## moneeeb (Apr 2, 2008)

oi....
I guess the suntan lotion jobs would be crowded

lucky


----------



## Batman (Apr 2, 2008)

lmao over 100 replies. We all know that the majority of women that are going to take advantage of this are going to look like *michael* moore, not *mandy* moore.


----------



## molco (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm not sure if anyone has already mentioned it, but a while ago in Denmark there were topless women holding traffic signs and standing along the street to make drivers more aware of their driving habits! Denmark is awesome.


----------



## fghj (Apr 3, 2008)

molco said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has already mentioned it, but a while ago in Denmark there were topless women holding traffic signs and standing along the street to make drivers more aware of their driving habits! Denmark is awesome.


So how many crashes and deaths were caused by drivers looking at a topless woman?


----------



## sel (Apr 3, 2008)

This some sort of bid to raise the protein content of the swimming pools or something?


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 3, 2008)

can we change this around and demand men have to wear tops? Cause I'm totally cool with that... personally, I'd rather enjoy women to keep tops on as it is more... hmm.. I dunno... just seems right  sure it's entirely an ideological thing but that's how it is and I'm fine with it.


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 3, 2008)

molco said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has already mentioned it, but a while ago in Denmark there were topless women holding traffic signs and standing along the street to make drivers more aware of their driving habits! Denmark is awesome.



That was a hoax


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 3, 2008)

Cute breasts are gonna be even cuter, ugly breasts are gonna be even worse.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 3, 2008)

What about all the old women and their saggy breasts?o_O


----------



## Enclave (Apr 3, 2008)

I was re-reading the artical and noticed this



> Authorities in Vancouver, Canada - often considered to be a bastion of Victorian values



I'm wondering if they are talking about the same Vancouver that I live in.  We are known as Hippies here by much of the rest of Canada.  Seriously, we are most certainly not a bastion of Victorian values.


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 3, 2008)

Enclave said:


> I was re-reading the artical and noticed this
> 
> I'm wondering if they are talking about the same Vancouver that I live in.  We are known as Hippies here by much of the rest of Canada.  Seriously, we are most certainly not a bastion of Victorian values.



Victorian Secrets values


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 3, 2008)

lemme see dem titties shake!!


----------



## Miss Musouka (Apr 3, 2008)

organizedcrime said:


> Just wait until the fat chicks show up. They'll be banning it in no time.


haha totally agreed. 
I'd love it though, top and fancy free, thats the way to be!


----------



## Bleach (Apr 3, 2008)

Im moving there.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 3, 2008)

Most of the hot ones will remain clothed.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Apr 3, 2008)

lez seem them titties bounce


----------



## Vermillionage (Apr 3, 2008)

well if they are allowed who am i to say they shouldn't --thats democracy^^


----------



## Jiraiya Sama (Apr 3, 2008)

This is comedy.


----------

